# EMT GEL



## Guest (Apr 17, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone uses EMT Gel ? My lab took a nasty cut to his pad the vet cut off the torn pad and sold me some stuff called fascilitator its a liquid bandage just wondering if the emt would be better to put on it
thanks cindy


----------



## Larry&amp;Docker (Mar 11, 2005)

Yes I have and it worked it even says to use it on there website


----------



## BLKLAB1 (Mar 21, 2004)

We had a Vet talk to our Club at a training day about wounds in the field. He mentioned EMT and Super glue, I have used EMT Gel and it works great. I know have bothe EMT and Super glue in my first aid box.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

I've used on both dogs and myself with good results.


----------



## captdan (Jan 25, 2004)

I used it on a sliced paw pad and it stopped the bleeding almost immediately.

Dan Rice


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

The gel works great!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2005)

Good stuff.


I think I've used it on myself and my two kids more than the dog!!!


----------

